

599 Games in 48h - phn
http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-21/?action=preview

======
shaggyfrog
Notch's entry is Prelude of the Chambered:
[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-21/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-21/?action=preview&uid=398)

------
dave84
The amount of entries is astounding. I'm busy rating them at the moment but
I've no idea what percentage of the 599 games I'll get through. There are some
gems in there.

------
pheres
Well Done everyone!

